# Reptile One Enclosure Replacement Parts



## nick_75 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi All,
I want to replace the plastic entry point for thermostat probes/heat mat chords. Has anyone done this? Where were you able to get the part?
Cheers,
Nick


----------

